# New motherboard/cpu/memory, won't power up



## XrRydr (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got one of these: HP Pavilion a6400 Desktop PC series -  HP Pavilion a6442p Desktop PC Product Specifications - c01403218 - HP Business Support Center
I wanted to get a faster processor, so I went to the store and saw that the socket is kind out of date and so I got a new motherboard: Newegg.com - ASUS M5A88-M AM3+ AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard (didn't get it from newegg, just got it at fry's)
When I first plugged it in the fan in the back came on and the green light came on, then fan flickered out and stopped moving, thought the light stayed green. I can take out the plug and put it back and the fan will turn back on and off like before. Pressing the power switch on the front doesn't do anything.
It didn't even occur to me at the store, but I'm sure I need a better power supply. The other thing is that the pins don't quite line up. The manual describes about 4 small pin sets going into power switch/reset/led light and such, where I don't have any of those pins, probably because it's an older case. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your original m/b was intel

you have purchased a amd m/b so you need a amd cpu to go with it you don't mention purchasing one

supported cpu's

Supported CPU
CPU Socket Type
AM3+
CPU Type
FX / Phenom II / Athlon II / Sempron 100 Series

the lowest psu we recommend for pcie is a quality 80+ 550w

disconnect anything you have plugged in on the m/b for the front buttons and try starting it with using a small screwdriver shorting the pins on the 
m/board the the front power button connects to for a fraction of a second

there will be a diagram in the m/b manual

if no good

set it up out of the case on a piece of cardboard with
cpu
video
ram
speaker
and see if you get post
check you have the correct amount of standoffs no more no less
that they line up with the holes in the m/board
usually 9


----------



## XrRydr (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry I wasn't very clear. I got an amd motherboard along with an amd processor, I think it was a quad core 970, and also some new ddr3 memory to go with it.

I'm inexperienced with some of this like pin shorting and "getting post". It sounds like I can plug in the computer with the case off and then try to turn it on using a screwdriver on the board to test it without needing a correct front panel setup? I'm going back to the store soon, hopefully it'll be better with a new power supply.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your OEM case probably has the front panel wires in on plug. You will have to separate those wire individually to use that case.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what psu do you have

make
model
wattage 

what video card


----------



## XrRydr (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, that screwdriver thing worked. Just press the flat end against the pins that control power and it actually turned on. I can get to the bios. It won't boot into windows though, it runs a startup repair program, but doesn't seem to do anything. So for new hardware, I got motherboard, amd quad core cpu, 3 2 gig memory sticks, and a new power supply. Would I need to change anything in the bios to get it to boot into windows vista?

The front panel pins remain a problem though. You said to use this case I'll need to separate the individual wires, sounds messy. Are there instructions online to do that? Is it complicated or dangerous? Right now I'm just missing the front panel stuff, and I'm not sure I plugged in the dvd drive correctly, that doesn't seem to work. 

Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are booting to windows in the hard drive from the old m/board you will need to do at least a repair install

the best option is a clean install

whatever option you choose you need to run the m/board setup disk

you just need to sort out which wire goes to which pin on the mother board from the front case buttons

then the buttons should work correctly

there will be a diagram in the manual for what pin is what it will also be marked on the m/board

then trace the wires from the button down to the m/board

is the dvd drive listed in the bios is it ide or sata

check the cables are secure 

try a new data cable


----------

